

Apple ups hiring, but faces obstacles to making phones smarter - jeo1234
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/07/us-apple-machinelearning-idUSKCN0R71H020150907

======
oneJob
Rubbish. There is plenty info available in open data sets to have a field day
with. Oh, and you could test the thing out in the real world, like, say,
Jeopardy.

I would think the smarter critique of Apple here is pointing out they are
chasing Google in its most advanced domain instead of doubling down on their
core competency, the product. Google on the other hand farms out product
development to partners and keeps its focus on software.

When was the last time you were wowed by Apple software? The way-back versions
of iTunes? Siri, maybe, for like five mins till you realized, meh. Plus, they
bought the core tech already developed. Facetime, which is basically the same
product as when first released. Or we can go wayyyyy back, to the first
popular user friendly gui,,, whhhhich they borrowed from Xerox. Let's instead
consider iCloud, their version of office, and the revamped maps. Maybe they
shouldn't be doubling down on software, in general.

